# Zugspitz- MTB- Trophy



## Biker_85 (19. Dezember 2013)

Servus liebe MTBler! Nächstes Jahr gibt es einen neuen Marathon in der Zugspitzregion.
Hier der Link zur Seite: 

http://zugspitz-mtb-trophy.com/


Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Dezember 2013)

JA NA ENDLICH! Ist auch mal wieder Zeit geworden, dass es hier einen Marathon gibt. 

Muss die Strecke erst noch genehmigt werden? Geht's rüber in den Außerfern? Dann dürften ja auch mal wieder Trails genehmigt werden können!!

Ist halt leider zeitlich wieder sehr nah dran an Tegernsee. Wenigstens nicht wieder am gleichen WE, aber 2 - 3 Wochen dazwischen wären schon besser gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_85 (20. Dezember 2013)

Servus Stefan,
die Strecken sind gerade beantragt und echt lässig. Du kannst ja die kurze Rund fahren mit Start in Lermoos.


----------



## Mierza (20. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Wird die Veranstaltung noch offiziell beim Verband angemeldet oder ist das ein reines Hobby-Rennen?


----------



## Biker_85 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist schon angemeldet und bereits im UCI Kalender. Also auf geht´s ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Dezember 2013)

Biker_85 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja die kurze Rund fahren mit Start in Lermoos.



der war gemein


----------



## Suprarenin (27. Dezember 2013)

Ist leider zeitgleich mit der Four-Peaks. Sehr schade. Hätte mich sonst echt interessiert, vor allem da Veranstaltungen von PLAN B meistens top organisiert sind.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> der war gemein



Habe nichts von Karenzzeiten gelesen Stefan. Die Kurzstrecke schaffst du!


----------



## Biker_85 (9. Januar 2014)

Moin liebe Mountainbiker ;-),
das schöne an milden Winter ist immer wieder, dass die ersten Trails schon gefahren sind und die "Nicht- Bike- Zeit" (wenn es diese gibt ;-)) recht kurz ist huhu.
Für die Zugspitz MTB Trophy, werden nächste Woche die Strecken bekannt gegeben und wenn es so bleibt werden die auch bald befahrbar sein. Neu bei diesem Rennen ist, dass es für alle, die hier und da noch ihre Fahrtechnik und somit auch die Zeit verbessern wollen, ein spezielles Fahrtechniktraining gibt. Hier gehen Karen Eller und Holger Meyer mit den Teilnehmern im Vorfeld auf die Strecke und schauen sich die ein oder andere Stelle mit euch an. 

In diesem Sinne happy Trails und vielleicht doch noch den ein oder anderen Powderturn


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Januar 2014)

Schade, die Marathonstrecke habe ich fast befürchtet. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man hier im Landkreis nur 6 m breite Forstwege und Straßen genehmigt bekommt, aber das es in Tirol auch so ist. Drüben im Außerfern hätte es doch schon ein paar lustige Trails gehabt, die auch für normale Marathonis fahrbar gewesen wären. Der Tourismusverband wirbt doch da extra damit.

Landschaftlich natürlich top, aber für eine Mountainbikerennen sehr langweilig. 0% Trailanteil. Für "DAS Mountainbike Event" zu wenig. Und wofür ein Fahrtechniktraining? Kurvenfahren auf Forstwegen?

Sorry für das motzen, mir ist natürlich klar, dass mit dem Landratsamt nichts geht. Bin einfach nur enttäuscht, wäre mein Heimrennen gewesen.


----------



## Biker_85 (16. Januar 2014)

Servus Stefan,

ich kann es schon verstehen, dass Du (ich auch) gerne mehr auf Trails fahren würdest. Aber Du hast es schon richtig erkannt! Es ist immer die Frage was wir genehmigt bekommen und was nicht. Wir versuchen was geht und hoffen auf ein paar Trails.


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Februar 2014)

na, ist doch schön, dass sich noch was bei der Strecke getan hat. Wamberg aber groß als Singletrail zu markieren ist schon mutig. Trotzdem schön, dass nun Ehrwald-runter mitgenommen wird. Recht viel mehr gäbe es ja bei der Runde auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_85 (10. Februar 2014)

@ Stefan; Wamberg runter kann man schon als Singeltrail bezeichnen. Ich finde den Weg auch ganz lässig zum fahren! So wie es aktuell ausschaut gibt es noch eine kleines Highlite ;-) Hierzu bald mehr!


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Februar 2014)

Als ich meiner Frau gestern Abend die neue Karte gezeigt habe, hat sie bei "Singletrail-Wamberg" erst ungläubig die Augenbraue hochgezogen und dann gelacht: "Das ein Trail?". Und das will was heißen 

Nichts für ungut, jedenfalls schön, dass sich bei der Strecke noch was tut. Das ist halt der Nachteil beim viralen Marketing, irgendwelche Grantler mosern immer rum.


----------



## skiby (17. April 2014)

Bei den Strecken hat sich was getan, leider in die völlig falsche Richtung. Wegen Bauarbeiten keine Genehmigung der Strecken. Ich habe gerade die Absage des Marathon per Mail bekommen. Schon seltsam diese Organisation.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. April 2014)

Auch wenn ich da auf Grund der Streckenführung selber nicht gestartet wäre, was soll der Veranstalter machen, wenn das Landratsamt (wenn auf bayerischer Seite) die Genehmigung nicht erteilt bzw. zurückzieht?

Haben sie was gesagt wo. Kann ja dann eigentlich nur da bei Mittenwald sein oder evtl. oberhalb von Ehrwald. Ansonsten würde man ja überall irgendwo noch vorbei kommen.

Fahrradtourismus in der Region heißt halt leider nur mit dem Ebike entlang der Bundesstraße auf dem Radweg die schönen Berge anschauen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. April 2014)

skiby schrieb:


> Bei den Strecken hat sich was getan, leider in die völlig falsche Richtung. Wegen Bauarbeiten keine Genehmigung der Strecken. Ich habe gerade die Absage des Marathon per Mail bekommen. Schon seltsam diese Organisation.



Das heißt nun, dass der Marathon nicht stattfindet???


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2014)

auf der homepage steht noch nichts - aber auch kein link zur anmeldung. absage würde aber gut passen zur mtb-begeisterung in und um garmisch herum imho ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skiby (18. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich sind bei PlanB alle im Osterurlaub, daß sie es nicht schaffen einen klärenden Satz auf ihre Homepage zu bringen. Die Anmeldung zur Trophy, nach der Registierung, war zuerst geschlossen und ist jetzt verschwunden. Hier der der Anfang der email an die Teilnehmen:

"_Liebe Teilnehmer der ZUGSPITZ MTB TROPHY,
große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus - und zu unserem Bedauern auch in diesem Jahr auf unsere geplante ZUGSPITZ MTB TROPHY. Wie Euch bereits kommuniziert sind zur Vorbereitung des im kommenden Frühsommer in der Region Garmisch-Partenkirchen stattfindenden Weltwirtschaftsgipfels umfangreiche Bauarbeiten in der Verkehrsinfrastruktur unumgänglich. Wir haben nun heute auch offiziell die Bestätigung erhalten, dass uns aufgrund dieser Baumaßnahmen, von denen auch wichtige Schlüsselstellen auf unsere Streckenführung/Parcours betroffen sind, leider in diesem Jahr keine Genehmigung für den MTB-Marathon erteilt werden kann.
Uns bleibt leider keine andere Option als die gesamte Veranstaltung abzusagen, da der Marathon bekanntlich das Herz und Highlight der ZUGSPITZ MTB TROPHY ist..._"


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2014)

ja, verständlich. der weltwirtschaftsgipfel passt auch viel besser nach garmisch, als ein paar biker ...


----------



## skiby (18. April 2014)

Jetzt müssen die Trails wohl für Frau Merkel planiert werden, Langlauf ist ja zu gefährlich


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. April 2014)

Trails können sie da hinten nicht viele platt machen, da gibt es nämlich weit und breit keine.

Mei, is halt blöd gelaufen. Und die Email vom Veranstalter war doch nett geschrieben. Und vielleicht ist das nicht so einfach, die Webseite sofort zu ändern. 

Die Woche vorher ist Tegernsee und später dann noch Oberammergau.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2014)

Heute steht in der Lokalzeitung ein großer Artike zu den anstehenden Bauarbeiten da hinten. Elmau bekommt eine neue Kanalisation, die Staße wird neu gemacht, Breitband wird gelegt und noch so einiges. Da wird richtig viel gebuddelt.

Der G7 oder dann vielleicht auch wieder G8 Gipfel findet Anfang Juni 2015 statt. Da wird man sich dann wohl für den Marathon auch einen anderen Termin suchen müssen (sollte es einen neuen Anlauf geben)

Oder die Strecke von Garmisch rüber in den Außerfern und wieder zurück.  Drüben die ganzen tollen Trails mitnehmen und einfach wirklich "das" MTB Event veranstalten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2014)

Aus der Lokalpresse:

http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...s/g7-gipfel-bremst-mountainbiker-3511517.html

Vielleicht kann man ja dem Herrn Tourismusdirektor ja noch ein paar andere Tipps geben, wie in der Region MTB touristisch zu erschließen wäre. Von über "Stock und Stein" bei der Strecke zu reden ist ja putzig.


----------



## user666 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Weiß schon jemand was- kommt die Trophy dieses Jahr?


----------



## geronet (12. Januar 2015)

Dieses Jahr? Während des G7 Gipfels? hahaha..


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Januar 2015)

aber nach Juni, wenn der Schmarrn vorbei ist, dürfen wir doch wieder aus unseren Häusern raus. Also wenn das Rennen einen späteren Zeitpunkt im Jahr anstrebte?


----------

